# Is the dickmog the most brutal mog?



## WOMENAREQUEENSNOT (Oct 17, 2022)

It occured to me as I was replying to this other user who asked about if gymcelling will change his dick into somewhat big and grify, now I make it it's own seperate thread, to ask y'all is the dickmog the most brutal there is to man? are you happy about your dick size, do you feel less of a man when know/see men with bigger dicks than yours? 

as such, I put a pool quiz to test this theory


----------



## Adonis (Oct 17, 2022)

Just drip out tbh


----------



## WOMENAREQUEENSNOT (Oct 17, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Just drip out tbh
> View attachment 1912579


youll never have that bbc no matter how niggery you trynna look

goofy


----------



## Tylermax (Oct 17, 2022)

Only when you fuck a tranny


----------



## Kamui (Oct 17, 2022)

Short with big dick is always superior, being tall with a small dick is worse cuz it looks even smaller when you combine it with your frame


----------



## loksr (Oct 17, 2022)

the only mog that ever actually matters is the facemog
and even then mogging is more of a myth than anything, life is just about thresholds jfl if you care if some chaddier chad walks through, over for your inferiority complex


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 17, 2022)

Obviously short witj big dick. Nobody will respect you if you have small dick and you will know it


----------



## beachdude123 (Oct 17, 2022)

I dickmog most so I don't have to worry about this


----------



## Deleted member 22047 (Oct 17, 2022)

i dickmog the universe


----------



## 2d v2 (Oct 17, 2022)

it is THE most brutal of the brutals.

getting dickmogged, you just have to eat it. there is nothing you can do or say.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 17, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> it is THE most brutal of the brutals.
> 
> getting dickmogged, you just have to eat it. there is nothing you can do or say.


Yeah no real good surgery for the dick either one of those things you gotta deal with the card you are dealt with.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Oct 17, 2022)

loksr said:


> the only mog that ever actually matters is the facemog
> and even then mogging is more of a myth than anything, life is just about thresholds jfl if you care if some chaddier chad walks through, over for your inferiority complex


Great take


----------



## Thecovenant (Oct 17, 2022)

No because the public cannot see it, if you are in a threesome and some guy flips out his 9 inch dick and u are 6 inches yeh thats a brutal mog

but still how often will that happen and only 2 people will be able to see

now imagine being 5'6 and walking next to a guy who is 6'5 mog on full display for the public to see


----------



## catmeowed (Oct 17, 2022)

only few people see your dick, all people see how tall you are.

+ increasing your dick size is 10 times easier than your height


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 17, 2022)

WOMENAREQUEENSNOT said:


> It occured to me as I was replying to this other user who asked about if gymcelling will change his dick into somewhat big and grify, now I make it it's own seperate thread, to ask y'all is the dickmog the most brutal there is to man? are you happy about your dick size, do you feel less of a man when know/see men with bigger dicks than yours?
> 
> as such, I put a pool quiz to test this theory


dick girth>length


----------



## catmeowed (Oct 17, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> dick girth>length


girt is easily obtainable, if you have anything under 6 inches (length), girth doesn't matter because it's already too small
+ too much girth and you literally can't even fuck


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 17, 2022)

catmeowed said:


> girt is easily obtainable, if you have anything under 6 inches girth doesn't matter because it's already too small
> + too much girth and you literally can't even fuck


im 4.7 girth and 5.5 long atm, over  were you suggesting angion method, pumping to obtain?


----------



## _MVP_ (Oct 17, 2022)

catmeowed said:


> girt is easily obtainable, if you have anything under 6 inches girth doesn't matter because it's already too small
> + too much girth and you literally can't even fuck


5,9 inch girth too small, are you retarded


----------



## catmeowed (Oct 17, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> 5,9 inch girth too small, are you retarded


not 6 inches girth, 6 inches in length


----------



## krisal (Oct 17, 2022)

cuck if u choose tall small dick


----------



## _MVP_ (Oct 17, 2022)

catmeowed said:


> not 6 inches girth, 6 inches in length


Ah


----------



## catmeowed (Oct 17, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> im 4.7 girth and 5.5 long atm, over  were you suggesting angion method, pumping to obtain?


pumping is weird, forgot what's it called but the exercises with your dick you do when pissing, there are many. Research about it, you can gain 2 inches at tops if you supplement and diet max


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 17, 2022)

catmeowed said:


> pumping is weird, forgot what's it called but the exercises with your dick you do when pissing, there are many. Research about it, you can gain 2 inches at tops if you supplement and diet max


i never knew kegels had size gains. thought it was just for lasting longer, orgasming without cumming. you gotta do it with reverse also tho dont you, i think i got a tight pelvic floor from not doing reverse ones also


----------



## buflek (Oct 17, 2022)

yea im insecure about my dick tbh

7.5x4.9

wish it was shorter and thicker


----------



## Verse (Oct 17, 2022)

occabocca said:


> i dickmog the universe


it's over...


----------



## tooLOW (Oct 17, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Obviously short witj big dick. Nobody will respect you if you have small dick and you will know it


well you have to get in the bedroom first


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 17, 2022)

tooLOW said:


> well you have to get in the bedroom first


Not neccarly. But if you have a small dick she will just leave


----------



## tooLOW (Oct 17, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Not neccarly. But if you have a small dick she will just leave


its complicated man
like how short is actually small

i would think a 6ft 4 man with 5inch pp would still get a decent chance


----------



## Kamui (Oct 17, 2022)

tooLOW said:


> its complicated man
> like how short is actually small
> 
> i would think a 6ft 4 man with 5inch pp would still get a decent chance


6 inches minimum, 5 inches on a 6’4 frame is worse cuz it looks even smaller in proportion to your body


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 17, 2022)

Kamui said:


> 6 inches minimum, 5 inches on a 6’4 frame is worse cuz it looks even smaller in proportion to your body



If you have a wide frame at 6 foot 4 even 8 inches doesn’t look that big in full body pics


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 17, 2022)

tooLOW said:


> its complicated man
> like how short is actually small
> 
> i would think a 6ft 4 man with 5inch pp would still get a decent chance


Dependent on the chick but have a chance if he date much lower


----------



## WOMENAREQUEENSNOT (Oct 17, 2022)

Thecovenant said:


> No because the public cannot see it, if you are in a threesome and some guy flips out his 9 inch dick and u are 6 inches yeh thats a brutal mog
> 
> but still how often will that happen and only 2 people will be able to see
> 
> now imagine being 5'6 and walking next to a guy who is 6'5 mog on full display for the public to see


but the girl you trynna fuck might've had some bigger dicks in the past so you know she'll be disappointed at urs


----------



## Thecovenant (Oct 17, 2022)

WOMENAREQUEENSNOT said:


> but the girl you trynna fuck might've had some bigger dicks in the past so you know she'll be disappointed at urs


Thats still in private not for the public and also 99% if you dont have micro dick a girl suddenly wont let you know she fucked a horse cock before.


----------



## pur3e (Oct 17, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> If you have a wide frame at 6 foot 4 even 8 inches doesn’t look that big in full body pics


body dysmorphia autistic ass negroid. Ur takes are garbage


----------



## tallnegga (Oct 17, 2022)

pur3e said:


> body dysmorphia autistic ass negroid. Ur takes are garbage



My takes are reality and anchored in more life experience than most people here, BUT with a large dash of low IQ

And I can literally show you my dick. It’s 8 inches and it doesn’t look that big in full body pic


----------



## poopoohead (Oct 17, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> I dickmog most so I don't have to worry about this


size?


----------



## Britmaxxer (Oct 18, 2022)

its the ‘final mog’ if that makes sense.
pull your cock out and its bigger then the other guys? NOTHING they can do. no surgery, moneymaxx, nothing. even if you are the most permavirgin autistic incel, just pulling out that 8incher is like psychological rape to lesser men. if its know you have a horse dick, its like a knighthood. any insult directed at you will have ‘yeh but hes got a giant dick’ added on the end. anyone who tries to cross you will be seen as compensating or jealous.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 18, 2022)

loksr said:


> the only mog that ever actually matters is the facemog
> and even then mogging is more of a myth than anything, life is just about thresholds jfl if you care if some chaddier chad walks through, over for your inferiority complex


this holy shit

if u look juts above average or attractive enough to not loog disguting in pictures u take, get a girl or anything ALL THE REST dont fucking MATTER anymor

only ugly autists here cope by saying "mog battles"


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 18, 2022)

holy shit ur actually exactly 50% jfl


Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> im 4.7 girth and 5.5 long atm, over  were you suggesting angion method, pumping to obtain?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 18, 2022)

agreed. i wish i could see 1000 cocks irl tho, just to see where i stand


Britmaxxer said:


> its the ‘final mog’ if that makes sense.
> pull your cock out and its bigger then the other guys? NOTHING they can do. no surgery, moneymaxx, nothing. even if you are the most permavirgin autistic incel, just pulling out that 8incher is like psychological rape to lesser men. if its know you have a horse dick, its like a knighthood. any insult directed at you will have ‘yeh but hes got a giant dick’ added on the end. anyone who tries to cross you will be seen as compensating or jealous.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Oct 18, 2022)

WOMENAREQUEENSNOT said:


> do you feel less of a man when know/see men with bigger dicks than yours


I’m amazed cause it’s quite rare if a guy is


----------

